# Ο κατακερματισμός της κεντροαριστεράς



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Δεν είναι καμιά εμβριθής ανάλυση το χτεσινό «ξέσπασμα» της Ξένιας Κουναλάκη (Καθημερινή, 6/11/2014) αλλά συνοψίζει με τον τρόπο του την αγωνία του κεντροαριστερού ψηφοφόρου καθώς παρακολουθεί τη διάλυση του κεντρώου και κεντροαριστερού χώρου, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ο Σύριζα δεν έχει πείσει αρκετούς ότι μετακινείται σε ρεαλιστικές μεταρρυθμιστικές θέσεις. Έχουν γραφτεί άπειρα κείμενα για το θέμα, η Κουναλάκη κατέθεσε τη δική της αγωνία, αλλά τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει να καταθέσουμε κι εμείς τη δική μας εδώ.


ΞΕΝΙΑ ΚΟΥΝΑΛΑΚΗ
*Έπεσε η «Ελιά» στο «Ποτάμι»*

Θα το γράψω λίγο χοντροκομμένα γιατί έχει εξαντληθεί η υπομονή — η δική μου και πολλών άλλων. Οι επόμενες εκλογές θα διεξαχθούν σε συνθήκες ακραίας πόλωσης. Παρά τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να επιδείξουν διάθεση συνεννόησης οι ηγέτες Ν.Δ. και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στο Προεδρικό Μέγαρο, οι διαφορές των δύο βασικών στρατοπέδων είναι αγεφύρωτες και αν υπάρξει η ανάγκη να συγκροτηθεί μεγάλος συνασπισμός, το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα έχει παραλυτικές επιπτώσεις για την πολιτική ζωή και την οικονομία. Ανάμεσα στους δύο πόλους υπάρχει ένας δυναμικός χώρος που τρώει τις σάρκες του. ΠΑΣΟΚ (Δημοκρατική Παράταξη ή όπως αλλιώς θέλουμε να βαφτίσουμε το ιστορικό κόμμα που έχει επωμιστεί το βασικό πολιτικό κόστος της κρίσης), «Ποτάμι» (ένα ορμητικό κόμμα με κινηματικό χαρακτήρα, αλλά χαλαρή δομή που μπορεί να ξεφουσκώσει ώς τις εκλογές), ΔΗΜΑΡ (ή ό,τι απέμεινε από αυτήν), κόμμα Λυκούδη (όπως έχει βαφτιστεί στις τελευταίες δημοσκοπήσεις) και μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες απελπισμένοι πολίτες που βαράνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο από τους ηλίθιους αρχηγισμούς και τις ανύπαρκτες διαφορές μεταξύ των προαναφερθέντων σχηματισμών.

Εχουμε και λέμε: ο Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος καλό θα ήταν να φύγει, δεν τραβάει, είναι ο αντιδημοφιλέστερος πολιτικός ηγέτης με εξαίρεση τον Νίκο Μιχαλολιάκο. Προσωπικά μου είναι τρομερά συμπαθής, είναι ωραίος τύπος με χιούμορ και γοητεία, έχει τη δυνατότητα να μιλάει για τα πάντα, από νομικά μέχρι λογοτεχνία, αλλά για αρχηγός δεν κάνει. Διχάζει μέχρι και το δικό του κόμμα. Ας κάνει τόπο στα νιάτα και ειδικά σε κάποιο πρόσωπο που θα μπορούσε να επαναπατρίσει και τους ΓΑΠικούς, να τελειώνουμε.

Το «Ποτάμι» δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξει πολλά. Οσο κι αν εκνευρίζονται οι όμοροι χώροι, είναι σαφές ότι έχει μομέντουμ. Ο,τι κάνει συγκεντρώνει το ενδιαφέρον, έχει καταφέρει να γίνει της μόδας, κάτι που είναι δύσκολο να ειπωθεί για οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα. Ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης έχει επικοινωνιακό χάρισμα, οι άνθρωποι που τον πλαισιώνουν είναι σοβαροί, οι θέσεις είναι εσκεμμένα αόριστες, αλλά ακόμη κι αυτό είναι θεμιτό όταν η προσπάθεια είναι η συσπείρωση των ανέστιων ψηφοφόρων μεταξύ Ν.Δ. και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Το βασικό πρόβλημά του είναι πως είναι λίγο χύμα και γι’ αυτό καλά θα έκανε να εκμεταλλευτεί λίγη από την οργανωτική δομή των παγιωμένων κομμάτων.

Η ΔΗΜΑΡ, αν δεν σταματήσει άμεσα το φλερτ με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, κινδυνεύει να χάσει και το 1,2% των ευρωεκλογών. Κι ο Σπύρος Λυκούδης, ένας γλυκός και αξιοπρεπής πολιτικός, θα μπορούσε να παίξει ρόλο ιστορικού γεφυροποιού αφού το βασικό του πλεονέκτημα είναι η ανιδιοτέλεια κι ο αδιαφιλονίκητος σεβασμός που απολαμβάνει σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες σχηματισμούς. Ας συγκροτήσουν, λοιπόν, όλοι μαζί έναν ενιαίο χώρο υπό τον Λυκούδη, που θα τον ονομάσουν «Έπεσε η Ελιά στο Ποτάμι και παρέσυρε τη ΔΗΜΑΡ» κι ας μας το ανακοινώσουν δύο βδομάδες πριν από την αναμέτρηση για να μην προλάβει να τσακωθεί ο Μπίστης με τον Κουβέλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Δεν συμμερίζομαι ούτε όλα τα γραφόμενα της κ. Κουναλάκη, ούτε όλα τα επόμενα της κ. Αλ Σάλεχ, αλλά ορίστε μια πρώτη απαντητική συνέχεια, με άμεση συσχέτιση (Μεταρρύθμιση, 7/11/2014):

ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΑΛ ΣΑΛΕΧ
*Έπεσε η Ελιά στο Ποτάμι και έτσι δεν μας παρέσυρε η δίνη*
_Ή αλλιώς, όταν η πολιτική υπευθυνότητα γίνεται ελάττωμα και ο πολιτικός οπορτουνισμός πλεονέκτημα_

Διάβασα το άρθρο της πολύ καλής αρθρογράφου Ξένιας Κουναλάκη, στην Καθημερινή, με τίτλο «Έπεσε η Ελιά στο Ποτάμι», και με αφορμή αυτό αποφάσισα να μιλήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, όπως η Ξένια, «λίγο χοντροκομμένα γιατί έχει εξαντληθεί η υπομονή - η δική μου και πολλών άλλων».

Η αρθρογράφος περιγράφει τη «λύση» στο πρόβλημα της συσπείρωσης των δυνάμεων που κινούνται σχηματικά στο χώρο μεταξύ ΝΔ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: ο Βενιζέλος αποχωρεί και ΠΑΣΟΚ- Ελιά, το Ποτάμι και οι προερχόμενοι από τη ΔΗΜΑΡ σχηματίζουν ένα ενιαίο φορέα υπό την ηγεσία του Σπύρου Λυκούδη. Στο συμπέρασμα αυτό καταλήγει μέσα από έξι σημεία:

1. στο πολιτικό σύστημα της χώρας μας υπάρχουν δύο πόλοι ισχυροί, η ΝΔ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που δεν συγκλίνουν

2. υπάρχει η ανάγκη ενός ενδιάμεσου προοδευτικού πόλου

3. το ΠΑΣΟΚ που θα μπορούσε να έχει αυτόν το ρόλο, δεν μπορεί να τον υποστηρίξει διότι επιβαρύνεται με την προσπάθεια εξόδου από την κρίση

4. ο Πρόεδρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι ένας ικανός πολιτικός, είναι «ωραίος τύπος με χιούμορ και γοητεία» που συμπαθεί πολύ η κα. Κουναλάκη, αλλά δεν κάνει γα αρχηγός διότι δεν μπορεί να «επαναπατρίσει» (;) κάποιους που η αρθρογράφος αποκαλεί «γαπικούς» (;)

5. το Ποτάμι είναι μια καλή λύση διότι είναι στον ενδιάμεσο χώρο, έχει την επίφαση της προοδευτικότητας, έχει μπόλικο ελεύθερο χρόνο μια και δεν ασχολείται με την εθνική προσπάθεια εξόδου από την κρίση, ο πρόεδρος του έχει επικοινωνιακό χάρισμα, ... αλλά είναι «λίγο χύμα»

6. ο Σπύρος Λυκούδης είναι «γλυκός», «αξιοπρεπής», «ανιδιοτελής», μπορεί να κάνει τον «γεφυροποιό» ώστε να ενωθεί η κεντροαριστερά, να διασφαλιστεί η ενότητα του ΠΑΣΟΚ (ενότητα ποιου με ποιόν άραγε;) και ικανοποιεί τις προϋποθέσεις που έθεσε ο Στ. Θεοδωράκης ως ιδρυτής νέου πολιτικού κόμματος που απεχθάνεται το παλιό και δικαιώνει τη μειοψηφία της ΔΗΜΑΡ που αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται διασπαρμένη σε διάφορες ατομικές επιλογές των βουλευτών της που αποχώρησαν από την ΚΟ της ΔΗΜΑΡ που δεν ήθελε αλλά αποδέχθηκε την επανεκλογή του Φ. Κουβέλη ως προέδρου της!

Αντιπαρέρχομαι του γεγονότος ότι ακριβώς την ίδια επιχειρηματολογία την διάβασα σε άρθρο του Ανδρέα Παπαδόπουλου προ εβδομάδων με τον τίτλο «Δεν είναι καιρός για μαγαζάκια» όπου καλούσε τα άλλα κόμματα και κινήσεις της κεντροαριστεράς τα ενωθούν υπό το Ποτάμι το οποίο είναι ένα «έτοιμο κόμμα» αφήνοντας το Πασοκ και τον πρόεδρο του να κάνει τη «βρώμικη δουλειά» της εξόδου της χώρας μας από την κρίση. Ένα άρθρο που με τρόμαξε ο κυνισμός του και το θεώρησα μοναδικό στο είδος, αλλά εν τέλει πρόκειται για σχολή σκέψης. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτι ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος δεν βλέπει ως αρχηγό τον κ. Λυκούδη αλλά τον κ. Θεοδωράκη.

Ας δούμε όμως τα επιχειρήματα της σκέψης αυτής.

Πράγματι στο πολιτικό σύστημα σήμερα υπάρχει, όπως πάντα, ένας διπολισμός, μόνο που αυτός είναι ένας μικρός, τεχνητός και κωμικοτραγικός διπολισμός. Που η απόλυτη εκφραστή του ήταν στο διχαστικό ψευδεπίγραφο δίλημμα, μνημόνιο – αντιμνημόνιο. Καμία σχέση δεν έχει με πλατιά κοινωνική βάση, η οποία στην πλειοψηφία της ζητά συνεργασίες και συναινέσεις υπέρ πατρίδος.

Πράγματι υπάρχει όχι η ανάγκη ενός προοδευτικού πόλου αλλά η ενδυνάμωση αυτού, ο οποίος είναι εδώ, δίνει μάχες καθημερινά, διαμορφώνει εθνική στρατηγική αλλά είναι αποδυναμωμένος γιατί διάφορα στελέχη τόσο του ΠΑΣΟΚ (και ναι κάποιοι από αυτούς ίσως να μιλούν στο όνομα του κ. Παπανδρέου και να την «βγαίνουν» από αριστερά... αυτούς εννοεί η αρθρογράφος ως «γαπικούς»;) όσο και του ευρύτερου χώρου της δημοκρατικής παράταξης, της κεντροαριστεράς της ευθύνης, επέλεξαν τον καναπέ του σπιτιού τους είτε για να καταψύξουν το πολιτικό τους κεφάλαιο είτε για να το εκκολάψουν, αυτοαναγόμενοι σε εθνικό κεφάλαιο της επόμενης ημέρας, ασχέτως αν αυτή δεν ήταν και δεν είναι διόλου δεδομένη.

Πράγματι το ΠΑΣΟΚ, οι βουλευτές του και ο Πρόεδρος του, Ευ. Βενιζέλος, έχουν επωμιστεί το δύσκολο ρόλο της προσπάθειας εξόδου από την κρίση. Εργάζονται νυχθημερόν, επί 4 χρόνια, για να αποφευχθεί η εθνική καταστροφή που ήταν ante portas, για να βγει η χώρα μας από την κρίση που δημιουργήθηκε επί κυβερνήσεως της ΝΔ (2004-2009), για να αποκατασταθούν οι κοινωνικές αδικίες που επιβλήθηκαν με το πιστόλι στο κρόταφο από τους δανειστές μας για να αποφευχθούν τα τρισχειρότερα.

Και ναι, το ΠΑΣΟΚ, οι βουλευτές του και ο Πρόεδρος του, δεν έχουν καθόλου ελεύθερο χρόνο για επικοινωνιακές πολιτικές και παρφουμαρίσματα. Και δεν είναι πολύ «γλυκούλιδες» γιατί είναι στο μέτωπο. Στην πρώτη γραμμή ενός λυσσαλέου οικονομικού πολέμου. Ενός πολέμου που όμως τον κερδίζουν. Τον κερδίζουμε. Τον κερδίζει η χώρα, έστω και με μεγάλες απώλειες για τους πολίτες και για την παράταξη.

Και πράγματι, τώρα που διαφαίνεται ότι κερδίζεται ο πόλεμος εμφανίζονται κάτι «ξεκούραστα» παλικάρια με επικοινωνιακά χαρίσματα (ο ελεύθερος χρόνος βοηθάει την επιδερμίδα), και δηλώνουν όχι μόνο παρών αλλά καταγγέλλουν και αυτούς που είναι ακόμα στο μέτωπο! Κι αυτό αφορά και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Ας μην μπω στον κόπο να ρωτήσω που ήταν όλοι αυτοί οι «ξεκούραστοι» όταν η χώρα μας κινδύνευε. Είπαμε ... κατέψυχαν ή εκκόλαπταν το πολιτικό τους κεφάλαιο. Αλλά και που είναι τώρα; Στην προετοιμασία για τη νέα νομή εξουσίας, σε μια στιγμή που ακόμα όλα είναι κρίσιμα;

Θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενο κι εθνικά έντιμο αν ερχόντουσαν να συνθέσουν και να προσθέσουν, γιατί φυσικά και χρειάζεται και νέο αίμα και νέες ιδέες και διάθεση και ορμή και συστράτευση.

Όχι δεν προτείνεται όμως κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό που προτείνεται είναι η κατασκευή ενός οχήματος για τους «ξεκούραστους», για αυτούς που λιποτάκτησαν τις κρίσιμες ώρες. Ενός σχήματος που θα αποτελέσει μαξιλαράκι στον μικρό διπολισμό είτε από τη μία πλευρά είτε από την άλλη- ότι κάτσει, αρκεί κάποιοι να εκλεγούν κάπου. Κι αν κάτι είναι «νέο» σε αυτό το σχήμα είναι οι «νέες» μορφές πολιτικού οπορτουνισμού. Και είναι νέες, μολονότι παμπάλαιες, διότι πλαισιώνονται με επικοινωνιακά event τύπου προώθησης προϊόντος.

Η χώρα μας όμως δεν είναι προϊόν, ούτε και έχει ανάγκη από εγωκεντρικές συμπεριφορές και τέτοια αυτοαναφορικά σχήματα. Η χώρα μας έχει ανάγκη από εθνική συστράτευση. Η χώρα μας έχει ανάγκη από πολιτικούς που δεν φοβούνται το πολιτικό κόστος, που έχουν το θάρρος να μπουν στην μάχη υπέρ πατρίδας, υπέρ των πολιτών.

Και το αισιόδοξο είναι ότι αυτό γίνεται. Νέα παιδιά, νέοι πολιτικοί, συστρατεύονται μαζί με τους βουλευτές και τα στελέχη του ΠΑΣΟΚ που αντέχουν, υπομένουν και επιμένουν, κάτω από την ομπρέλα της Δημοκρατικής Παράταξης δίχως να ζητάνε τίποτα, δίχως να προσδοκούν τίποτα παρά μόνο να μπορέσουν από τη μεριά τους να συνεισφέρουν σε αυτή τη μεγάλη εθνική προσπάθεια. Και αυτό, ναι, είναι ότι πιο αισιόδοξο συμβαίνει τώρα. Με όσους αντέχουν, υπομένουν και επιμένουν, τη μάχη αυτή θα την κερδίσουμε, για τη χώρα και την παράταξη.

_H κα Αφροδίτη Αλ Σάλεχ είναι Αν. Γραμματέας Επικοινωνίας του ΠΑΣΟΚ_


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Μπράβο, καλά έκανες και το πρόσθεσες γιατί τα περιδιαβάσματά μου δεν επαρκούν για συμπαραθέσεις και αντιπαραθέσεις. Φοβάμαι ότι η Αφροδίτη Αλ Σάλεχ δίνει την εντύπωση ότι λέει «Αν είναι να διατηρήσει το Κέντρο ένα μικρό ποσοστό στα αυριανά πόστα, να μην έρθουν να στρογγυλοκαθίσουν όσοι ως τώρα έφτιαχναν δερματάκι, αλλά να αμειφθούν αυτοί που κοπίασαν σε αντίξοες συνθήκες να διασώσουν τη χώρα». Είναι περίπου η αγάπη του σεβαστού Απόστολου Κακλαμάνη για την καρέκλα του, που έχει τη δική της λογική και τη δική της καταστροφικότητα και αυτοκαταστροφικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Η ιστορία είναι γεμάτη από πολιτικούς που πέτυχαν σπουδαία πράγματα σύμφωνα με την κρίση της ιστορίας αλλά καταψηφίστηκαν οικτρά στις κάλπες. Δικά μας παραδείγματα που έρχονται στο μυαλό είναι του Χαρ. Τρικούπη («ανθ' ημών Γουλιμής») και του Ελ. Βενιζέλου (το 1920) και το διασημότερο διεθνές είναι πιθανότατα του Τσόρτσιλ, αμέσως μετά τον Β'ΠΠ. Ο ερευνητής που εξετάζει πιο προσεκτικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το γιατί, διαπιστώνει ότι ο λαός, ως εκλογικό σώμα, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις είχε κουραστεί από το όραμα του πολιτικού (με το οποίο ενδεχομένως συμφωνούσε) και τις συνέπειες της υλοποίησής του (τις οποίες προφανώς δεν άντεχε πια, ακόμη και όταν έβλεπε τη λογική τους).

Συνεπώς, ένας βασικός κανόνας που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάει ποτέ ένας πολιτικός, νέος ή παλιός, άντρας ή γυναίκα, είναι ότι ο λαός (σχεδόν) ποτέ δεν ψηφίζει επιβραβεύοντας (αλλά μπορεί να ψηφίζει τιμωρώντας). Επίσης, ο λαός ψηφίζει υπέρ ή κατά των πολεμικών αντιπαραθέσεων (με πέτρες παλιά, με ευρώπουλα σήμερα) όχι τόσο με βάση αρχές αλλά ανάλογα με τη δυσκολία της κάθε περίπτωσης και, τέλος, στα ζόρικα και στα μονοπάτια χωρίς επιλογές ψηφίζει αυτόν που μπορεί έστω να του υποσχεθεί κάτι καλύτερο, έστω να του δείξει μια ασφαλή διέξοδο από το μαύρο μέλλον που διαπιστώνει και μόνος του ότι έχει μπροστά του.

Νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές λοιπόν γιατί «δεν συμμερίζομαι όλα τα γραφόμενα» των δύο κυριών.


----------

